
Complexity bias in BoardGameGeek - tyrust
http://dvatvani.github.io/BGG-Analysis-Part-2.html
======
ghthor
I sort of perform this same calculation manually when selecting games. The new
list is really fascinating, I hope the author is able to provide the modified
list as an alternative to the normal BGG list.

